# Using punctuation in a thread title



## Felon (Feb 19, 2009)

I tried to post a thread and kept getting it thrown back. Seems that ampersands and parentheses are bad "tags". Not sure what that means, but was wondering if that'lll change.


----------



## fba827 (Feb 19, 2009)

you can use them, just don't leave the "Tags" line empty if you do.
Otherwise, if the tag line is empty, it tries to prefill the tags with words out of the subject line -- which is the puncuation that it doesn't like.
So whatever in the subject line, just be sure to fill in at least one tag on your own before submitting (so that it won't try to prefill it).

blah, it's late, sorry if that doesn't make as much sense as it should


----------



## Felon (Feb 19, 2009)

I think I grock your meaning. Thanks.


----------

